

Newly discovered dwarf galaxy may signal dark matter - highCs
http://m.timesofindia.com/home/science/Newly-discovered-dwarf-galaxy-may-signal-dark-matter/articleshow/48556753.cms

======
smoyer
Gamma rays coming from the direction of this galaxy in excess of what's
expected might also just mean this galaxy is (currently) "in front of"
something that's emitting gamma rays.

